# Where are the SR 1911's



## MIKE.3418

Hi guys,
Ever since I read the first article about the new Ruger SR 1911 I have been watering at the mouth. Got the money,Got the desire. Got everything but the gun. Can't find the damn thing for love nor money. Except ,of course, for more than MRSP. Every dealer I have contacted either hasn't heard of it or can't find anyone that they can buy one from either.
Has anyone heard of any problems with the manufacture of the gun or are they just holding out till the new year? I even e mailed Ruger and all I got ws a list of my local Ruger dealers.
Anyone got any news?
Mike in Richmondhill Ga


----------



## VAMarine

They're just selling out quicker than Ruger can make them, I know where one is *for sale @ MSRP *with shipping included...


----------



## Reddog1

I have been trying to find one for six months at least and all the gun store can tell me is "they can't get them". I called Ruger and they just said that the product has been allotted, what ever that means. I like Rugers but not that much. Will get another Springfiled I guess.


----------



## mesz13

One is in my gun cabinet, love it, awesome shooter and for the price one fantastic gun. I guess i got lucky, went to my LGS when i saw the email from ruger introducing the gun and got on thier list as no 1 waiting for it, one week later one came in and i got it. Already fired over 500 rounds through it without a single hickcup. Accurate, easy to shoot and just one nice gun. By the way my local dealer is pretty fair and i paid under list for it.


----------



## chessail77

Been wanting one since I read a review a while back and am just patiently waiting...figure if Bud's gets some then the price is sure to drop...JJ


----------



## cashinin

Ya I`ve been waiting also...From what I understand Ruger has bought new machinery to produce additional 1911`s because the demand is so great. The machinery was to be installed by this January so we will see if more production helps the problem...I won`t purchase the gun until it gets to $600/625 tops so I see I`m in no hurry I have more guns to keep me busy:mrgreen:


----------



## ponzer04

one of the gun stores around me told me that Ruger is about 6 months behind on the sr1911 so if you want one I would find a store that seems to get guns in better then others and get your name on a wait list if you really want it. It Looks like a great pistol


----------



## Brevard13

I want one so bad. of course that is saying that it feels good. I have only seen pics online and in the gun magazines.


----------



## chessail77

Why not ...I wanted sex before I knew how good it felt...come to think of it I still do.....JJ


----------



## Brevard13

chessail77 said:


> Why not ...I wanted sex before I knew how good it felt...come to think of it I still do.....JJ


:anim_lol:


----------



## MIKE.3418

Thanks for the feed back, At least I know it's not just my karma or that I have'nt been in the right place at the right time. Like RedDog I got tired of waiting so I got myself a Sig 1911 stainless yesterday. Haven't had a chance to fire it yet but sure do like the way it feels in the hand and the action and trigger pull are very nice. Sites maybe need some improvement---or it may just be my tri-focals. Most likely going to iinvest in a laser grip site since this model has no rail.
Sill going to keep putting money in the piggy bank for when the Ruger is more available--can always use another 1911.


----------



## paratrooper

I too, am patiently waiting for my local gunshop to get them back in stock. They get them in small quanities, usually 3 or 4 at a time. They sell um for $649.00 + tax, as soon as they come in. 

I'm just going to sit on my hands until this summer rolls around. Then, they will be plentiful and the sky-high prices on them will come back down to earth.


----------



## RUT

>>One is in my gun cabinet<<

As it is mine!


----------



## paratrooper

I couldn't even take my own advice and wait til summer to get one. 

Bought one, sent payment Feb. 6, and am patiently waiting for it to arrive sometime next week. :smt038


----------



## Panther67

I just picked one up tonight-my first gun in two years and first 1911-love it-range time real soon!


----------



## Lateck

For what it's worth..... The SR1911 worth the wait..:anim_lol:

I got mine when they first came out....I did pay more then what others have said is to much,,, BUT, I'm happy..:smt1099

Lateck,


----------



## paratrooper

I see that Ruger now has a 1 of 100 Edition of the SR 1911. 

It is engraved and comes with two sets of grip panels. 

Prices seem to be hovering at or about $1200.00 or higher.


----------



## Panther67

Just put 100 rounds through it-PROS-Superbly accurate, functioned flawlessly with Winchester and Remington 230gr hardball
CONS--too much fun to shoot-eats through ammo like crazy! lol


----------



## VAMarine

Panther67 said:


> Just put 100 rounds through it-PROS-Superbly accurate, functioned flawlessly with Winchester and Remington 230gr hardball
> CONS--too much fun to shoot-*eats through ammo like crazy!* lol


Maybe it's a good thing the mags are limited. :mrgreen:


----------



## paratrooper

My Ruger SR 1911 arrived today. I haven't shot it yet, but I've had ample time to look it over. I must say, it's very impressive. Fit and finish is top notch, feels great in my hand, and it seems to be well-balanced. 

I've never really been a 1911 style pistol fan. But, I saw some pics of the Ruger and I was curious. It is classically styled. I do have a Para-Ordnance P14-45 Limited and a Glock 21C. I prefer high capacity in my autos. 

Ruger apparently has done a great job with this gun. Overall, a stunning looking handgun. 

I also picked up two add'l. 8-round Ruger mags from an on-line auction site. 

I'm quite sure that I'll be buying another in the not too distant future.


----------



## Panther67

Yes,before I knew it I went through 50 rounds


VAMarine said:


> Maybe it's a good thing the mags are limited. :mrgreen:


----------



## paratrooper

Check out this review: http://gunblast.com/Ruger-SR1911.htm


----------



## Lateck

paratrooper ;

Congrats on your new SR1911..... You'll enjoy it.

Lateck,


----------



## paratrooper

I was able to get out and shoot my new Ruger SR 1911. 

I put a variety of .45 ACP thru it. A real mish mash of everything, from ball to hollow-point, all mixed in together. I ran 50 rds. thru it, and it ate everything. 

Trigger pull is great, and easy to adjust to. 

I always shoot from at least 25 yds. My groupings were spot on and consistant. 

This gun has proven to be a good one. As soon as the buying frenzy cools down, and the prices come back down to earth, I'm gonna buy another. :mrgreen:


----------



## Brevard13

There was one for sale in the local paper. $1200 for a super rare pistol. I think I will wait for that much money.


----------



## paratrooper

One of my local gunshops sells them for $649.00 + tax........when they have them in stock. 

I'm on their waiting list. They only get 2-3 at any one time. I figure by the time my name rises to the top of the waiting lsit, it should be late summer or early Fall...........:smt120


----------



## Jape55

*I have a new one I don't need*



paratrooper said:


> One of my local gunshops sells them for $649.00 + tax........when they have them in stock.
> 
> I'm on their waiting list. They only get 2-3 at any one time. I figure by the time my name rises to the top of the waiting lsit, it should be late summer or early Fall...........:smt120


Seriously, I waited here in San Antonio for half a year to get mine and bought another .45 before it came in. My Ruger 1911 has never been fired. I just don't need another large .45. I'd like good one for concealed carry. I'd let the Ruger go for what I paid (600) but I don't know how to advertise that, and gun stores only give you half of what you paid.

Anybody know how to get the word out on doing that in your local area?


----------



## smithnframe

I bought one at a LGS in September of 2012 for under $600.00 NIB. Since then I have upwards of 5000 rounds through it without even a hiccup! The most reliable 1911 I've ever owned!


----------

